# Best Memories Playing  A Video Game



## Bacon Boy (Nov 4, 2010)

Mainly with Animal Crossing for me. I guess it's why i can't bear to sell either game. I remember those cold winter days, sitting in my robe after just waking up playing Animal Crossing with friends and running in the snow (in the game, of course).


----------



## Conor (Nov 4, 2010)

Playing Mumbo's Mountain on Banjo Kazooie and playing Yoshi's Story probably.


----------



## williamd (Nov 4, 2010)

probly pokemon Ruby and Saphire,they got me into pokemon I accually think if I do start doing lps (as I plan to)Ill do Ruby and Saphire sometime


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 4, 2010)

Probably either Mario Kart 64 or Counter-Strike. 

Mario Kart 64 was one of the first video games I really got into and I remember playing it for longgg hours with my brother.

Counter-Strike was amazing for the community factor, it was the first game that I ever got into an online community and made a ton of friends that I still talk to 8-9 years later. That and the fact that I still believe Counter-Strike is the best FPS to date.


----------



## ACCF18 (Nov 4, 2010)

Maniac Mansion


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 4, 2010)

Best Memories Playing A Video Game:
This means tell about a memory of a game. Not just name a game. That doesn't make sense in response.


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks (Nov 4, 2010)

When my sister had her TV taken from her room and she moved her N64 into my room to play it. Watching her beat Rayman 2 made her seem to have godlike amounts of skill in my eyes.

Also, the day when my old Mario Bros. 2 NES cartridge glitched up and gave me infinite lives and started me out in world 4-1, something I could never have done the normal way at such a young age of my life.


----------



## cornymikey (Nov 4, 2010)

probably Wind Waker when I was trying to get 100%, traveling all around the sea with the air conditioner on. It just felt really relaxing and fun.


----------



## Elliot (Nov 4, 2010)

Super Mario Sunshine for me. Sitting in my room, the T.V. in front of my bunk bed, i would sleep on the top and play it. It felt soothing as i was comfy in my bed : D


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Nov 4, 2010)

ACCF & Kirby Air Ride.

I remember playing with Lexi. When I heard her voice I was like "YAY WII SPEAK WORKS." :]

Kirby Air Ride, I used to play with my younger sister & older brother. Omg, it was so much fun. :-D


----------



## Niya (Nov 4, 2010)

When I was playing Mario and Sonic at the Olympic Games. My sister and I were doing the 400 meter dash or whatever and i got too excited and the nunchuk wire slapped me in the eye when my arm came up. It hurt. D':

Edit: I know these aren't good memories, but they're the only ones I remember. Also, when playing Wii Sports Resort with my little sister, she gets mad when I beat her at sword fighting and when I get a point she hits me. Lol.


----------



## Mino (Nov 4, 2010)

Halo 2, big time.  My friend and I once had a circle of online friends numbering about a dozen people that we would play with constantly.  Best time I've ever had playing Halo or any other game.  We wouldn't just play matchmaking, we'd mostly play custom games, especially ones that relied heavily on honor rules.  Zombies and a Halo-conception of the party game "Killer" come to mind.  As well as Oddball 500.  I doubt I will ever have that much fun again.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 4, 2010)

Any game I;ve ever played has left me with an impression.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Nov 4, 2010)

When I finally got into the Great Deku Tree in OoT.

Also, how I got my N64 is a good memory. I went to my sister's house, and her boyfriend gave me and my bro a PS1 and an N64, along with OoT and Goldeneye.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Nov 4, 2010)

Playing Super Smash Bros. Melee, Soul Caliber 2, And Resident Evil 4 on Stef's Gamecube (back in the days before the Wii). We always played the first two games in a big crowd of friends and I'll never forget it. ^^ I used to run over to her house like every day when her sister got RE4. Good times.

Also playing Kingdom Hearts 2/Brawl with my sister. =] We played it a lot during christmas break, and I don't get to see her a lot since she lives across the country.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Nov 5, 2010)

Probably beating Spyro the Dragon 2: Gateway to Glimmer (Ripto's Rage in America) for the first time.


----------



## Josh (Nov 5, 2010)

I had a party over my house and we did game tournaments and the winner won some sweets/candy.


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 5, 2010)

There are so many memories that I have playing videogames that it's almost impossible to count.

One of the things that I can get off my head was how shocked I was that <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: Don't click unless you've beat the Tower of the gods in LoZ: TWW!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Hyrule was below the Ocean</div> in LoZ: The Wind Waker.


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 5, 2010)

My first time playing through chrono trigger, just when you get to 12000 bc( I think that is the right number anyway), it is an ice age looks desolate, but there is a strange structure, you go in get teleported to a beautiful kingdom above the clouds...  It was just astounding to me, and really kicked my mind in to gear figuring out what was going on.  

There were good memories with animal crossing too, just mainly with the original for me.  The characters in it are always so nice.  

Then there are late night smash bros with friends, or any number of multiplayer games, we tended to trade off what we were playing.  

I realize that for me most memorable games are the ones that let you create your own backstories, or imagine what is actually happening beyond what you see.  Like in pokemon, it is just creatures going back and forth with attacks, but when you imagine each with its own personality, and how you act with them normally it takes on a new dimension.  This can happen in AC, it did happen in Chrono trigger toa  lesser degree (there are areas that choice effects and can alter what you see in the story.).


----------



## ACCF18 (Nov 5, 2010)

Actually I had a lot of game memories. ACCF, Maniac Mansion, all games with N64, most games on NES, and Sonic: Adventure 2. Can't explain the good memory, I guess it's just that I had fun playing them.


----------



## Mr. L (Nov 6, 2010)

I remember like 5 years ago when my old friend came over to my house every morning before we went to school and we played Diddy Kong Racing, oh good times. Too bad he turned into a rooster just to become popular.


----------



## MisterNeedleMouse (Nov 6, 2010)

I have so many great memories playing video games, but my most treasured has to be Sunday afternoons at my Nan's house playing Master System and SNES. Whenever I play those games now, I can still smell my Nan's cooking. Sonic, Alex Kidd, Mario, DKC2... good times.


----------



## Jake (Nov 6, 2010)

Too many :S


----------



## Smugleaf (Nov 7, 2010)

Definitely Pokemon FireRed. It was the first Nintendo video game I owned (I played Smash Bros 64 at my cousin's house before that, though) and I still remember choosing Bulbasaur, going through Viridian Forest... and to this day I still haven't beaten the damn E4 ;-;

Another one would be Super Smash Bros. Melee. I remember going over to my friend's house and playing it for hours, and then getting up really early to play it, lol.

Lastly, Spore and Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life. I just liked how creative you got to be and how your choices affected how the rest of the game went. I still play them from time to time.


----------



## gandalfail (Nov 7, 2010)

my best memory is getting mad and breaking the cartridge of my Pokemon Ruby because the Elite Four was making me mad


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Nov 7, 2010)

Beating Wind Waker at 2 am.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 7, 2010)

Playing any game at my cousin's in Florida would be another one.
Mainly LBP, MUA:2, and Melee.


----------



## Pear (Nov 8, 2010)

Animal Crossing as an eight year old, and Halo til 4 am with my bro over the summer a while ago.


----------



## Princess (Nov 9, 2010)

Mario Kart 64, Mortal Kombat, Super Mario 64 & Donkey Kong Country 2.
Me, my brother, and my cousin would always play.

If I had to pick a TBT video game memory..
Driving a whole race backwards with Garrett on MKW lmao.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Nov 9, 2010)

animal crossing wild world

waking up and talking to the characters


----------



## Mariorock09 (Nov 9, 2010)

I'd say my first video game I ever played when I was little was the...sigh...the Playstation...Back then, I was into sport that I turned into a crazy jerk, so I quit soccer and started video gaming, So the Playstation games where the first games I played


----------



## AndyB (Nov 9, 2010)

Some of the earlier memories are playing Super Mario Bros. on NES, on the smallest tv ever.. (No idea why), but it was before school, having a blast with my Dad.
Then there are others like playing Track and Field, smashing those buttons. I was never any good at those.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 17, 2015)

ΩMEGA BUMP!!!

But in all seriousness, fairly recently, I got my entire αlpha Sapphire team to Lv. 100.


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2015)

Playing Wario Land 3 with a friend.. aaaaaaah those memories


----------



## Nay (May 17, 2015)

probblyy making money in pokemon platinum so i could deck out my postgame vista or whatever lol


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (May 17, 2015)

I'd probably say:

-Playing Wind Waker. I had a fear of Big Octos in the past that never entirely faded with age; meaning that I spent most of my life checking charts to ensure that I wouldn't fight them again until I had a good means to taking them out. I got over that fear by turning on the Attack on Titan theme and sailing straight ahead. Still a chilling experience in my eyes.

-Doing the same thing with the bees in ACNL and catching my first one of those.

-Finally completing the Lightfoot Test of Strength in Star Fox Adventures (you know the one) after 7 years of trying and failing. That was one of the few moments that I broke down at an accomplishment in a video game.

-Levelling my Rayquaza to level 100 in Pokemon Emerald.

-Completing Pokemon FireRed with my first fully-fledged Pokemon team. That team was: Charizard, Pidgeot, Nidoking, Arcanine, Jolteon and Scyther. 

-This one was recent, but the first expedition I ever went on playing Minecraft. After the restriction of the Pocket Edition, it felt so _rejuvenating_ to get out and explore a fully-fledged world with nothing except food, swords, and a compass to lead me home.


----------



## Spongebob (May 17, 2015)

During one summer I had my ps2 in the garage and just got Crash Twinsanity and I played that game for hours in the night. When I went inside to go to bed it was like 12:30 AM


----------



## Pheenic (May 17, 2015)

when i first beat pokemon ruby. The back to my gba was broken so it wasnt on and i was going down stair while trying to beat Steven, but i tripped and fell down the stairs, and somehow my batteries didnt pop out. It was a miracle! A few minutes later I beat the game!


----------



## Aerohail (May 17, 2015)

Playing pokemon and Spyro the Dragon with my dad. He got me my first playstation and gameboy. He was a big gamer. C=
I have these happy memories of him attached to gaming and pokemon in general, two things that have continued to be big parts of  my whole life, so in a way he's still a big part of my life.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 17, 2015)

Pretty much every custom game match with friends on Halo 3. We were always laughing and had hilarious moments.


----------



## Bowie (May 17, 2015)

I remember playing Super Smash Bros. Brawl as Zelda, and people would play as a random male character and try to flirt with you, and would attack anyone who attacked you. It was fun to transform into Sheik and have them beat you up for becoming a man.


----------



## Celestefey (May 17, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I remember playing Super Smash Bros. Brawl as Zelda, and people would play as a random male character and try to flirt with you, and would attack anyone who attacked you. It was fun to transform into Sheik and have them beat you up for becoming a man.



On a similar note, I've had random guys try flirting with me through Miiverse before. One friend request I recently got said this:

"hey awesome ^^ something tells me, you full off funnn "

I also got this friend request a few months ago:



Spoiler










As you can see, he was simply bewitched by my beautiful Mii character



It was funny and left me laughing for an hour or so, after I rejected their friend requests. Immediately. ^^"


----------



## penguins (May 17, 2015)

beating my dad in gran turismo when i was like five or six lmao 
i realize now he was probably playing horribly and letting me win on purpose but i was so happy when i won lool

also when i was like five i got through my first boss in a spyro game (can't remember which one) 
and my mom made this rly awesome mac and cheese afterwards and it was really good


----------



## NyanMeow (May 17, 2015)

Probably in league of legends, after playing for hours when me and my friends just start laughing and messing around, like dancing in the middle of the map or something


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 17, 2015)

In an early case, it would have to be finally winning against Steven for the first time in Emerald.


----------



## hollowbunnie (May 20, 2015)

My best memories are playing sonic the hedgehog with my siblings.. We played that game so many times i swear we could do it blind folded lol. We also loved mario kart and my brother and i spent hours playing grand theft auto san andreas aha


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 21, 2015)

I remember playing (what I didn't know at the time was) a remake for Kirby's Adventure. The only Lv. I remember playing was Grape Garden.


----------



## EndlessElements (May 31, 2015)

playing LittleBigPlanet 2 with my friends


----------



## erikaeliseh (May 31, 2015)

i had this old game back when i was a kid, it was called dreamlife and it was a game that you plugged into your tv. i had so much fun with it, definitely have good memories from it.


----------



## acnlanna (Jun 1, 2015)

Playing Mario Kart 64. When you came in 4th place you would turn into a bomb and explode at the reward ceremony lol


----------



## badcrumbs (Jun 1, 2015)

One of my fondest video game memories would have to be playing Donkey Kong Country with my cousin for hours on end. If we couldn't beat a level, we would shotgun a Surge (stab the bottom with a pen and chug it) and eat a spoonful of peanut butter because it was our "gaming fuel" to help us get through it (long before the days of Game Fuel). Good times.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2015)

Speedrunning Rayman 2 for GBC while taking a dump lol.. Probably one of the easiest games, ever but I loved it sooo much


----------



## infinikitten (Jun 2, 2015)

When I was super young - I'm talking single-digits young here - I was always the first person to wake up in my house. It would be 5-6 in the morning (god only knows why I woke up so unbelievably early, ugh) and I would hop out of bed and run straight to my consoles and just play, play, play for the next few hours until someone got up and wanted the TV. I was too young to have my own TV at the time, and we ran my consoles through a VCR so I could tape parts of the games (I don't know why I liked to do that either //shrug) but yeah. It was quiet, the sun was usually just coming up, and I was alone enjoying games as a wee lil kiddo. I remember the way it felt and I can't really describe it in a way that does it justice.

Since then... eating bagels while I played Jak & Daxter, again, super early in the morning and all alone / uninterrupted. Inviting friends over and cooking for them while we took turns playing Ocarina of Time. Just leaving Windwaker on and sitting out on a quiet island at night with the camera pointed up toward the stars. The first time I played Final Fantasy VIII and "Eyes On Me" kicked on. The first time I beat FFVII at, like, age eight I think. The soundtrack to Chrono Cross still makes me feel so at peace and happy, too.

Oh! And. Forming what would be the first of many guilds back in Flyff and realizing how much I loved helping people out ingame. GMing in Ragnarok Online, even if it did wear me out and there was a lot of server drama at the time. Trying every damn free to play MMO around before my partner and I bit the bullet and decided to sub to Rift - and then my first raid, first legendary drops, etc in Rift (and the day I joined a guild that felt like a family and everyone welcomed me super warmly, even if my departure later on was not a very good memory at all...). Collecting crafting materials and exploring in ESO, cranking out tons of items, breaking them down, searching cabinets in abandoned homes... screenshotting pretty foliage...


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 4, 2015)

acnlanna said:


> Playing Mario Kart 64. When you came in 4th place you would turn into a bomb and explode at the reward ceremony lol



No, you would hopelessly drive off into the distance, and get chased by a bomb.


----------



## Soraru (Jun 5, 2015)

Majora's Mask (N64) when I was a really small child. I would always play at night and I would be in love with the richness of Clock Town and the colors and creativity put into it. Also playing Super Smash Bros N64 where I would be fighting everyone in the game as Kirby and even role-play in that game and voice act for all the characters.


----------

